# Gun License



## bigfishy

How to get a gun license within GTA??? I googled it, but it doesn't say much, any idea of how to obtain the license? any insight?

thanks


----------



## Mr Fishies

Google worked fine for me...

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/safe_sur/cour-eng.htm

http://www.fseso.org/

http://www.firearmstraining.ca/


----------



## flanneryc

bigfishy said:


> How to get a gun license within GTA??? I googled it, but it doesn't say much, any idea of how to obtain the license? any insight?
> 
> thanks


Anybody specifically that you want to take out??  OR have you finally found the fish that knocked off your last order from Charles, and want revenge in a serious way!!


----------



## Chris S

bigfishy said:


> How to get a gun license within GTA??? I googled it, but it doesn't say much, any idea of how to obtain the license? any insight?
> 
> thanks


Basically, you write a test then apply to the rcmp for either your POL or your federal firearms licence. I'd suggest you buy the book or take the course before writing it. Getting your restricted firearms licence is a bit tougher (at least the tests are).

If you go to this link, you can find an instructor near you: http://www.fseso.org/index_files/Page751.htm


----------



## Mike Hasson

It is not that difficult. You can search for the Federal Firearms License dealers on the web search engines or you can take help from people to find a dealer in your local area. A home-based Federal Firearms License dealer can only help you to get a license of any class.

Thanks
Mike Hasson


----------



## Holidays

the whole process takes about 4 months, I started by going to http://www.guns.to/ and register for the next class. You will have to set aside 2 days: sat and sunday, on sunday you will have to do a written test and practical test. if you pass both (80% marks) you can then submit your app, test results and refs to the RCMP whom will issue your license in about 3-4 months.

After you get license then the fun begins, you can now buy a riffle, shotgun and hand guns (if you take restricted course too).

Now you should run....I have a gun...eheheh


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Sheesh, in the states, all you have to do is to turn 16 years old. Then you go Walmart and buy a gun.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Holidays

nah, the system is better here in canada, the course teaches you gun safety handling.


----------



## 50seven

Basically, you must pass a written test and a hands-on practical test. You don't NEED to take the course in order to take the test, but who would want to?

Use this link, it has all the registered instructors in Ontario, plus tells which ones also do the restricted and hunting courses.

http://www.fseso.org/index_files/Page374.htm

Just click your area code and see a list of instructors in PDF format.

None of the course is difficult as long as you pay attention. I took the course with Lee Morgan in Pickering, and I got 100% on both my PAL and PAL-R courses this spring.

Once you recieve your completed and stamped test results back in the mail, you send away to the RCMP head office in Miramichi for your PAL or PAL-R licence. It's kind of like a passport application, you send in a photo that will go on your card, and you need a couple of guarantors (Whom the RCMP *WILL* telephone to interview- to ask them to make sure you are not a deranged psychopathic lunatic who wants to shoot up the town).


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bigfishy said:


> How to get a gun license within GTA??? I googled it, but it doesn't say much, any idea of how to obtain the license? any insight?


There are better ways to decrease your snails colony


----------



## AquaNeko

Holidays said:


> the whole process takes about 4 months, I started by going to http://www.guns.to/ and register for the next class. You will have to set aside 2 days: sat and sunday, on sunday you will have to do a written test and practical test. if you pass both (80% marks) you can then submit your app, test results and refs to the RCMP whom will issue your license in about 3-4 months.
> 
> After you get license then the fun begins, you can now buy a rifle, shotgun and hand guns (if you take restricted course too).
> 
> Now you should run....I have a gun...eheheh


I looked into firearm ownership for many times in the past and met up with a few instructors at local shops but it always ended up on the back burner to take the licence due to work/life.

IIRC you can not own hand guns until you are an accepted and active member of a hand gun club. IIRC and I could be wrong on this but to be a member of a handgun club you must be invited in as hand gun ownership is very restrictive from what I recall.

Mind you the last time I was serious about taking the licence was back 2005ish so my data is 5yrs out of date on some things.

Interesting notes here. .22cal in Canada has -NO- high capacity ban AFAIK thus why you can buy 25-50rd ram or hotlips bananas for the Ruger 10/22 and I've heard of the mytical 100rd drum but never seen it before. 50rd mag for the 10/22 was IIRC ~$35 @ Le Baron.

Also AFAIK Canada has no barrel length minimum on the shotguns. That means if you wanted (don't know why you're want this length anyways as it'llopen up too fast) a 5" barrel it is legal to have as long as the overall length of the shotgun is 16" total. Oh and before you think of having a box mag for the 5" AFAIK shotgun box mags are not allowed in Canada and we're limited to tube chambers IIRC as I did check the ban listing a lot back then.

Bummer Calicos are on the ban list as I'd love for a .22 Calico due to the mytical helix loading system.

I recommend you learn the 10 commandments of gun ownership (tho the top 3-5 are very common sense) and before looking into taking the licence be familar with shooting and safetying guns with BB airguns or pellet airguns. I find the spring piston air guns good for form training. As a matter of fact the Canadian Cadets agree with me as they use the Daisy IIRC 'Avanti' model as thier trainer. Spring pistons require you to hold properly as you have to factor in bi-directional recoil and follow through. Those that break form quickly find thier zero'ed in distance on POI to not always hit thier POI as the round is still leaving the chamber then and your jerking or moving after before the round exits changes the POI.

There is a guy I met a few times hat teaches firearm courses. His name is Al Shipman IIRC and he does his courses I think at Al Flarethys. From the times I've met and spoke with him he appears a helpful guy and IIRC you do get free retests. From a lot of firearm permit holders and instructors I've spoken to the course is mostly common sense.

One instructor I spoke with before commented on a near senior guy looking to get his long arms licence once was asked how on how to check for clear on the firearm. -INSTANT FAIL- if you look down the barrel! Which is what happened to that guy as that wa show he checked it. IIRC from my learning the proper proceedure is:

1. Make sure firearm direction is not pointed at anyone first.
2. Check for or make sure safety is on.
3. Check for or unload firearm
4. Check breech
5. Check barrel from breech
6. a.) DONE
6. b.) If requested to pass firearm to next person communicate to the next person to check #1-5 to prove to themself the firearm is clear before taking it.

While firearms are nice and I have fancy a few bush models myself I like high powered airguns which also falls into the FAC range (1000-1300FPS like the Talon SS).


----------



## AquaNeko

Mike Hasson said:


> It is not that difficult. You can search for the Federal Firearms License dealers on the web search engines or you can take help from people to find a dealer in your local area. A home-based Federal Firearms License dealer can only help you to get a license of any class.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike Hasson


Uhh I admit I did not fully check out your site but this is Canada here and seeing on your site it states 'class 3' I know that, that is USA. BTW welcome to the forums here.

AFAIK and IIRC a CCW in Canada is near or 99% impossible to obtain here. IIRC only police are allowed CCW's, I think there was a prime mister who got a CCW before but that was hear-say, special visiting security like 3-4 letter agencies and those the protect the POTUS.

IIRC Class 3 in Canada is also near impossible to be issued new unless you are grandfathered a full-auto or convert-auto firearm otherwise you will never legally get a get a class 3 licence.


----------



## Holidays

yea..I think you have to join a gun club and get some sort of paper endorsement to buy a hand gun which is a restricted type. I have both restricted and non rest license, but my intention was to join a few buddies to go hunting. And you can't use hand gun for hunting anyway, just target shooting or work related stuff like armoured service. btw automatic weapon is prohibited for anyone except military.


----------



## AquaNeko

Holidays said:


> yea..I think you have to join a gun club and get some sort of paper endorsement to buy a hand gun which is a restricted type. I have both restricted and non rest license, but my intention was to join a few buddies to go hunting. And you can't use hand gun for hunting anyway, just target shooting or work related stuff like armoured service. btw automatic weapon is prohibited for anyone except military.


I have read before some collectors that own 'jimpys' and IIRC they were grandfathered down thus how they can own the full auto/converted auto firearms.

However my understanding and I could be wrong (as I'm 5yrs back on my last heavy research) you can only apply for the auto/convert-auto llicence if you've been grandfathered the firearms.

If you happen to be grandfathered the firearms and you choose not to own them then IIRC you have two options. 1. they are destroyed (a shame for the history) 2. Sell it to other legal licence holders.


----------



## AquaNeko

Sweet.

http://www.theshootingedge.com/productDetails/1115052/1041701/1000774

http://www.theshootingedge.com/productDetails/1115012/1041701/1000774

Nice zombie apocolypse defender. Tho I'm trying to see if the AR-7 gun is legal under FAC and not FAC-R due to it's small conceal size. Always wanted one of those for the survival bag.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/440300/review_mossberg_500_jic_series_shotguns.html?cat=14


----------



## AquaNeko

Damn.. Mr. Glock is one badass mofo. Damn... 7 head wounds and loss of 1L of blood and stillfended off his attacker.

Don't mess with Mr. Glock. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaston_Glock


----------



## Holidays

AquaNeko said:


> I have read before some collectors that own 'jimpys' and IIRC they were grandfathered down thus how they can own the full auto/converted auto firearms.
> 
> However my understanding and I could be wrong (as I'm 5yrs back on my last heavy research) you can only apply for the auto/convert-auto llicence if you've been grandfathered the firearms.
> 
> If you happen to be grandfathered the firearms and you choose not to own them then IIRC you have two options. 1. they are destroyed (a shame for the history) 2. Sell it to other legal licence holders.


Yea I think so, if its grandfathered then it's old and can be kept, I don't think you can buy new autos.


----------



## 50seven

Yep, some of your info is in need of a slight revision. I have just gotten my PAL ; for further information, unsult with CanadianGunNutz.com



AquaNeko said:


> IIRC you can not own hand guns until you are an accepted and active member of a hand gun club. IIRC and I could be wrong on this but to be a member of a handgun club you must be invited in as hand gun ownership is very restrictive from what I recall.


3 types of weapons:

Non-restricted: requires a PAL licence. Write a test, it's your's.
Restricted: requires a PAL-R licence; once again, write a test and it's your's.
Prohibited: Requires a PAL and PAL-R licence, and you can only get it if you are given this class of wepons handed down from a deceased relative (grandfathered).

Limitations:

Restricted weapons are handguns and some semi-automatic guns, such as AR-15's. You may own as many as you like, but can only transport them to you gun club, once you are a member of a club that is authorised for discharge or said weapons, and you receive a transport permit (by phone or fax) from the local firearms office. Blame the Liberals for these stupid rules

Prohibited weapons: automatic firearems and some smaller handguns fit in this class. You can't do much with them at all. Once again, blame the Liberals for ruining our fun.

The FAC is no longer a valid licence type. A POL is a "Possesion Only Licence" and is for those who would like to posses, but not purchase new guns.



AquaNeko said:


> Interesting notes here. .22cal in Canada has -NO- high capacity ban AFAIK thus why you can buy 25-50rd ram or hotlips bananas for the Ruger 10/22 and I've heard of the mytical 100rd drum but never seen it before. 50rd mag for the 10/22 was IIRC ~$35 @ Le Baron.


Yes this is all correct. .22 rimfire is a very low power round and is abundant for varmint control on farms across Canada, therefore the Canadian Firarms Centre has decided to be sensible at least once...



AquaNeko said:


> Also AFAIK Canada has no barrel length minimum on the shotguns. That means if you wanted (don't know why you're want this length anyways as it'llopen up too fast) a 5" barrel it is legal to have as long as the overall length of the shotgun is 16" total. Oh and before you think of having a box mag for the 5" AFAIK shotgun box mags are not allowed in Canada and we're limited to tube chambers IIRC as I did check the ban listing a lot back then.


Also correct, though I haven't confirmed if the minimum overall length is actually 16". I thought it was slightly more. Also no box mags allowed for shotguns.



AquaNeko said:


> Bummer Calicos are on the ban list as I'd love for a .22 Calico due to the mytical helix loading system.


No, it's probably prohibited because it looks mean and scary. Seriously.



AquaNeko said:


> I recommend you learn the 10 commandments of gun ownership (tho the top 3-5 are very common sense) and before looking into taking the licence be familar with shooting and safetying guns with BB airguns or pellet airguns. I find the spring piston air guns good for form training. As a matter of fact the Canadian Cadets agree with me as they use the Daisy IIRC 'Avanti' model as thier trainer. Spring pistons require you to hold properly as you have to factor in bi-directional recoil and follow through. Those that break form quickly find thier zero'ed in distance on POI to not always hit thier POI as the round is still leaving the chamber then and your jerking or moving after before the round exits changes the POI.
> 
> There is a guy I met a few times hat teaches firearm courses. His name is Al Shipman IIRC and he does his courses I think at Al Flarethys. From the times I've met and spoke with him he appears a helpful guy and IIRC you do get free retests. From a lot of firearm permit holders and instructors I've spoken to the course is mostly common sense.


All the insructors seem to be great guys. Don't be afraid that they will think you are a deranged gun nut, because then why would you want to learn safety?



AquaNeko said:


> One instructor I spoke with before commented on a near senior guy looking to get his long arms licence once was asked how on how to check for clear on the firearm. -INSTANT FAIL- if you look down the barrel! Which is what happened to that guy as that wa show he checked it. IIRC from my learning the proper proceedure is:


Actually an instant fail is to point the gun at an instructor during a test.

The CFSC uses the following guidelines: ACTS and PROVE:

A - Always assume a firearm is loaded
C - Control muzzle direction at all times
T - Trigger finger must be kept off the trigger and out of the trigger guard
S - See that the firearm is unloaded - PROVE it safe

P - Point the firearm in the safest available direction.
R - Remove all cartridges.
O - Observe the chamber.
V - Verify the feeding path.
E - Examine the bore. (Yes, this means look down the barrel!)

BTW Aqua, I'm not trying to nitpick your info, just want to make sure nobody is confused


----------



## Holidays

pointing the barrel of the gun at anyone else, including yourself in the room is also instant fail. Don't point it to your foot, don't cover it with your arm, finger, none of that during practical test....if you want to pass.


----------



## Holidays

eheheh ACTS PROVE .... lol nice prove it safe eheheh.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Located in BC.

http://www.blueline-activities.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=39&products_id=308

6.5" barrel, 2+1, 12ga,

Niiice. I wonder how the recoil is on shortened barrels? Awesome little package.


----------



## 50seven

Or how about this: It's a .22LR version and is currently awaiting classification (as it is brand new) but it is expected to be NON-RESTRICTED!!!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Found a few places that sell shorty shotguns. Light weight bear repellant and short range hunting for food.

http://www.blueline-activities.com/shop/index.php?cPath=39&sort=2a&page=2

http://www.marstar.ca -> Shotguns 14" Remmy clone.

http://www.canadaammo.com/home.php?cat=3 bullpups and in Canada.

Apparently CanadaAmmo has warehouses is BC & Ontario.


----------



## Holidays

check this one out: http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?value=003B&cat_id=034&type_id=015&content=blr-lt-wt-'81-stainless-takedown-firearms#center


----------



## Holidays

50seven said:


> Or how about this: It's a .22LR version and is currently awaiting classification (as it is brand new) but it is expected to be NON-RESTRICTED!!!!


The stock looks like a boot


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Holidays said:


> The stock looks like a boot


Just noticed the boot look. Almost robotic. Hmm.. better learn the robot dance if you buy it. 

http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=20

What!? I thoguth box mag shotguns are not allowed? Damn.... every time I see some gucci or nice kit on such sites I want to go set aside ~$300ish and a few days for lessons for the firearm licence but always some DIY building stuff takes the fundage else where.

BTW any of you guys that got the licence recently still haveyour books avaliable that I can borrow to read up and study on them? You guys are are tempting me to go get the licence again.


----------



## 50seven

AquaNekoMobile said:


> BTW any of you guys that got the licence recently still haveyour books avaliable that I can borrow to read up and study on them? You guys are are tempting me to go get the licence again.


PM me. I need some snails...


----------



## Holidays

AquaNekoMobile said:


> BTW any of you guys that got the licence recently still haveyour books avaliable that I can borrow to read up and study on them? You guys are are tempting me to go get the licence again.


I have the books too, do you need 2 sets? 2 sets of book is a guarannte to pass the test lol


----------



## AquaNeko

Anyone got any recommends for a .22cal firearm pistol? I was thinking for a camping/hunting/survival situation the trusty Ruger 10/22 or AR-7 would be something good for that setup with light weight ammo for small game and like the idea of having the pistol in the same cal. to reuse the ammo then having to buy ammo for each gun.


----------



## 50seven

Unfortunately it is illegal to hunt in Ontario with a pistol. Unless you are a specially trained and licensed prospecter. Blame the Liberals again for this nonsense.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

50seven said:


> Unfortunately it is illegal to hunt in Ontario with a pistol. Unless you are a specially trained and licensed prospecter. Blame the Liberals again for this nonsense.


I know the last comment was a bit open ended and lead people to assume hunting in Ontario with the pistol. I meant it to be more open say should I be in the US of A or say a pistol club I could reuse my .22 firearm ammo then just have it idling only being used in the 10/22 or AR-7.

So any recommends?


----------



## Cory

Yikes, this thread scares me. I didn't realize how easy it was to get a gun here, nor how big the guns people could get here were. Holy cow! I hope that machine gun looking thing doesn't become legal here. I'm not going to lie, I'm an advocate of making the sale and ownership of firearms completely illegal in this country as well as the manufacture of those weapons for anyone and by anyone but the military. I really didn't realize how big the gun culture here was, scary!


----------



## 50seven

Cory said:


> Yikes, this thread scares me. I didn't realize how easy it was to get a gun here, nor how big the guns people could get here were. Holy cow! I hope that machine gun looking thing doesn't become legal here. I'm not going to lie, I'm an advocate of making the sale and ownership of firearms completely illegal in this country as well as the manufacture of those weapons for anyone and by anyone but the military. I really didn't realize how big the gun culture here was, scary!


I really understand your concern over guns, especially the ones that look really scary. A lot of crime and other bad stuff is made possible by evil guys carrying illegally owned guns. This scares me too, and a lot of other people. 

But the thing you probably should be concerned about is that if the government can take away our guns because they look scary and can hurt people (which sometimes they do), then the government can also take away our other stuff: my power tools, my snowmobile, etc. Unfortunately, all through history, gun ownership (or the right to defend oneself) is at the heart of personal property rights. It happened in Nazi Germany, Stalin's Russia, China, and so on.

Also, keep in mind that the RCMP has a very intense screening program for anyone wishing to own a gun. Though we all know that the crooks won't be applying for their licence anyway...  Which is why the penalties for illegal/unlicenced possesion of firearms should be made MUCH harsher.

Anyway, I should stop now before I say something bad about left-wing politicians or get an argument going...

___________________

Hey, isn't this forum supposed to be all about LOVING animals, especially of the aquatic variety? 

Please direct any further firearms related questions to another website/forum. Thanks.


----------



## AquaNeko

57 and all,

Give this a listen. some good points there.

http://www.ranting-gryphon.com/Audio/Rants/2rant-guns.mp3

Soon we'll all have to be registered certified chefs to buy a knife for the kitchen.


----------



## 50seven

AquaNeko said:


> 57 and all,
> 
> Give this a listen. some good points there.
> 
> http://www.ranting-gryphon.com/Audio/Rants/2rant-guns.mp3
> 
> Soon we'll all have to be registered certified chefs to buy a knife for the kitchen.


Hear hear!

"Registered Certified and Licenced" is a dirty word for me! 

I'm in the construction industry, and some of the best workers/ tradesmen I know are neither registered or licenced. And many of the ones who are licenced- they are either stupid, incompetent, or total pricks.

My 2cents.


----------



## Riceburner

50seven said:


> Or how about this: It's a .22LR version and is currently awaiting classification (as it is brand new) but it is expected to be NON-RESTRICTED!!!!


bit of over kill on design for a .22LR....no pun intended. 

Our gun culture up here is nothing compared to that south of us. Last time I was legit I had an FAC.


----------



## Cory

I think the positive benefits of an all out gun ban would outweigh any potential downsides. I really do think the government could see the difference between guns and chainsaws but with the way people act these days the government might need to protect us from ourselves very soon.


----------



## fury165

Cory said:


> I think the positive benefits of an all out gun ban would outweigh any potential downsides.


Such as? An all out gun ban does not solve the issue at hand. LEGAL gun owners are not the root cause of gun violence as the government and chiefs of police would have you believe, just a convenient smoke and mirror distraction for the public. An all out ban and disarmament of legal guns would result in nothing... criminals (who don't register their guns btw) will still own theirs the day after and will carry on business as usual.

As for all the *legal* handguns in average Canadian citizens hands they are used for sport shooting (plain ole paper target shooting,IDPA,IPSC etc). Legally owned handguns can only be used at a CFC certified gun range and *no where else*. There are even strict rules on transportation with yet another permit called an Authorization To Transport which is basically from your home to a CFC certified Range and back - no stopping off at Walmart, or a movie etc while you are in the act of transporting your restricted firearms.

To me it is a hobby that I enjoy in my free time much like aquariums... nothing nefarious about it.


----------



## 50seven

Cory said:


> I think the positive benefits of an all out gun ban would outweigh any potential downsides. I really do think the government could see the difference between guns and chainsaws but with the way people act these days the government might need to protect us from ourselves very soon.


I admire your faith in the integrity and honesty of the government to always be so sincere in looking out for our well-being.

History, however, has proven over and over again that all forms of government are eventually subject to corruption, which means there is really only one person looking out for your best interests- YOU!


----------



## AquaNeko

I have found a lot of times the legal gun owners police thier own rather well. They all know what's at stake when someone goes bad apple. It's the same with anything. A bad apple ruins a bunch. 

I used to be anti-gun while growing up. After a while I started talking to other others while shopping as I saw some santa looking guy at the store and the guy started talking without raging off the bull horn so I got interested later to see more about how the people are while looking online and found out not all gun people are hillbilly hicks as people think. I was told to go to a range and check it out. I found a lot of people of many backgrounds from lawyers to trades people to teachers to techies and people from all backgrounds enjoying shooting legally and it opened my eyes up after going to the range and talking with others. I found out that the legal owners tend to police thier own if someone is doing something illegal they'll talk and put a stop to that. I always thoguht it was a bunch of people shooting wildly at the range with no regard for safety dispite all that I've learned myself reading and watching gun safety videos online but at the range I didn't see any yahoos around. Safety is #1 there and everyone makes sure everyone else is safe. 

I find it's best to go to groups for a while and see how it is and not just make some decision on the first go or 3rd go but stay around for 1-2 months worth of time, talk around, see what goes on then make a decision then. 

That mp3 says a lot and I agree with most in there. Take away guns then you'll have knives, take away knives, then bats and chains, etc.... 

Well I like cooking a lot and enjoy a lot of foodtv network shows (Dinner Impossible ROCKS!! and Food Jammers) so no problems being a licenced cook here if I needed to be  I'm sure by then it'll be only 1 chefs knife and cleaver per licenced cook after you've submitted to a full fingerprint set, DNA (hey because who knows, knives kill people right? They move by themselves....), and RFID in the knife handle. I can't wait for the day to have to buy a licence for that.


----------



## Cory

50seven said:


> I admire your faith in the integrity and honesty of the government to always be so sincere in looking out for our well-being.
> 
> History, however, has proven over and over again that all forms of government are eventually subject to corruption, which means there is really only one person looking out for your best interests- YOU!


I don't think the government is really benevolent on a individual level in that the people who make it up are not doing so necessarily for the good of the general public. I do think the concept of government is benevolent in that its purpose is to provide structure and stability for the citizens under their jurisdiction. I have a degree in political science so I sometimes tend to view things in a more philosophical way. I think that while there is obviously rampant corruption at all levels of government in all places many laws are passed with good intentions.

I also don't believe that registered gun owners are usually the problem, I know that is not the case, however.... If guns could only be manufactured by and for the military the guns that end up on the black market just would not be there. Someone makes these guns legally and easily right now, take that away and suddenly there are no guns around to make their way to the streets. Certainly, someone would try and manufacture guns illegally but it would make it a lot harder for anyone nefarious to get their hands on a weapon. Also, just because a person buys a gun legally, doesn't mean they can't turn around and lose them, sell them etc. If they report it as missing they're off the hook. Note that I'm not actually in favor of politician proposed gun control, I am in favor of an all-out gun ban which is something politicians haven't tried. All the politics about the registries and such are outside the scope of my position.

I didn't mention all this initially because I'm not really looking to debate gun laws on a fish forum, not out of any naivete. It's also one of a very few subjects on which I don't see any possibility of anyone changing my views because I don't even like hunting as a sport. I don't see a need for it, so I don't see a need for people to own guns period. Sure, Americans will argue it protects them from the "potential" of a tyrannical government holding them against their will but in this day and age a few shotguns and pistols really don't stand up to modern military technology in any meaningful way so the right to bear arms is an outdated principle even there. I don't see a place for weapons in our lives in general, but guns being particularly deadly and having no other purpose than to kill or maim (unlike knives for example which we use to cut things as well) draw my attention in particular as an item no one needs to own.

And again, I'm not really looking to make it a debate on a fish forum, but I also don't want anyone thinking I'm blind to reality when in fact the exact opposite is true. I know that people have very different opinions to me on this issue and the folks here in support of guns are not the ones I'm worried about anyways. It's the bad folks with guns that I'm against. I wouldn't begrudge hunters their hunting rifles if I knew that the weapons were never used wrongly but since they are and since I don't feel we need to hunt anyways I'd feel much better knowing no one could walk into a room at any moment and start blasting people's heads off.

To each their own!


----------



## Riceburner

Unfortunately a full out Cdn ban wouldn't work. Our government has no control outside our borders (and sometimes not even inside  ). Illegal weapons will still come in the way they do now. It would take a world wide ban, how feasible is that? I don't mind guns (obviously) but don't want to go all out like the US, BUT their idea of an armed populace has the same kind of merit as the nuclear deterant...if everyone has it, supposedly no one will be stupid enough to use it. hmmm...wonder where that will get us?


----------



## 50seven

Riceburner said:


> Unfortunately a full out Cdn ban wouldn't work. Our government has no control outside our borders (and sometimes not even inside  ). Illegal weapons will still come in the way they do now. It would take a world wide ban, how feasible is that? I don't mind guns (obviously) but don't want to go all out like the US, BUT their idea of an armed populace has the same kind of merit as the nuclear deterant...if everyone has it, supposedly no one will be stupid enough to use it. hmmm...wonder where that will get us?


That's why the USSR never had plans to invade the USA during the cold war, or why China will never invade the US either. In their mind it's, "Don't attack the US, I've seen Miami Vice, and everyone there has guns! It's waaaaay too dangerous!" LOL

The Chinese will win out on the economic war however, now that they have us buying all their cheap goods....


----------



## fury165

Riceburner said:


> Unfortunately a full out Cdn ban wouldn't work. Our government has no control outside our borders (and sometimes not even inside  ). Illegal weapons will still come in the way they do now. It would take a world wide ban, how feasible is that?


+1

if only we lived in Utopian society run by Philosopher Kings... sigh...


----------



## Cory

Im in favour of a world-wide ban on guns too . I know that a ban on guns here wouldn't stop the flow of weapons in entirely but it would certainly lessen the number in the hands of the wrong people. If enough major gun producing countries got on board it would have a huge effect. Obviously there is no catch-all solution to the problem of gun violence in our country but right now I feel like the government does nothing to stop it as more crime from elsewhere spills into Canada. It's sad that even most of our crime is foreign-owned these days


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Select gun cases 30% off.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/5/SportsRec/1/Hunting/FirearmSecurityProtection.jsp

 Keep them safe. The pistol case works good as a medicine cabinet as well. Sale expires OCt14-2010


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Hey 57 you ever try one of these out?

8.5"
http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=173&cat=0&page=1

12.5"

http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=11&cat=0&page=1

or

12.5" detachable mag.

http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=281&cat=0&page=1


----------



## 50seven

Wow, that's some wicked stuff. The bears will be staying well away from me if I go trudging through the bush with that last one! I do want!

Still working on getting the mighty Aphrodite to agree on my first gun purchase... it took enough to get her okay with me getting my PAL. 

Probably though, we might be wiser to carry on with this discussion on CGN or via PM's. Also PM me for juicy sexy P90 pics!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

50seven said:


> Wow, that's some wicked stuff. The bears will be staying well away from me if I go trudging through the bush with that last one! I do want!
> 
> Still working on getting the mighty Aphrodite to agree on my first gun purchase... it took enough to get her okay with me getting my PAL.
> 
> Probably though, we might be wiser to carry on with this discussion on CGN or via PM's. Also PM me for juicy sexy P90 pics!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


BTW warning if you buy off that site only buy in stock items only because the site is known to hold your money for up to months while they restock items then ship the items to you. I'd love the 8.5" or 12.5" for survival bush bag to kepe the weight down. Read they're not bad and reliable from just a casual google check.

Get her some Resident Evil and Tomb Raider movies and have her watch it over and over?  Then see if she wants to go gun shopping with you.


----------



## 50seven

Oh, she loves guns, she's just terrified to have them in the house cuz of the kids... it may take time, so I'll patiently wait until she's more at ease. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Holidays

50seven said:


> Wow, that's some wicked stuff. The bears will be staying well away from me if I go trudging through the bush with that last one! I do want!
> 
> Still working on getting the mighty Aphrodite to agree on my first gun purchase... it took enough to get her okay with me getting my PAL.
> 
> Probably though, we might be wiser to carry on with this discussion on CGN or via PM's. Also PM me for juicy sexy P90 pics!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Tell her it's for protection and the very foundation of freedom in this country. Good thing my aphrodite is american, so naturally...it's a necessity to bare arms


----------



## bigfishy

I want a T.A.R

<3 

http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=12&cat=3&page=1


----------



## Holidays

bigfishy said:


> I want a T.A.R
> 
> <3
> 
> http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=12&cat=3&page=1


man, does that thing have a rocket launcher or transform to a robot or plane or something hehehe  never seen anyone hunting with that kinda thing.


----------



## fury165

bigfishy said:


> I want a T.A.R
> 
> <3
> 
> http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=12&cat=3&page=1


Over two year wait for some folks even after paying full price - Then the freakin' thing's linkage connector broke with less than 1000 rounds through it. Now looking at this http://www.wolverinesupplies.com/default.asp?Pg=12&do=1&NIID=216


----------



## sig

buy the gun - piss off liberal

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Something interesting that I jsut read.

If you're into airsoft you'll like to read this story up.

http://www.replicaairguns.com/posts/category/45mm-177-cal

The July/2011 one with the shotgun. Handy info to know if you're importing which IIRC said you /do not/ need a licence to import. However it is nice to note the little back and forth the dealer had which is comforting to know many items get screened out by those not knowing enough of the rules or casual tourists bringing something back. Now....time clean the lands out and keep them down range while the dieseling period breaking in.  Happy shooting folks.


----------



## Riceburner

bigfishy said:


> I want a T.A.R
> 
> <3
> 
> http://www.canadaammo.com/product.php?productid=12&cat=3&page=1


I love the design principal behind the Tavor. Move everything down the barrel and have a long rifle in a short body. My other fave is the MP5.


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Something interesting that I jsut read.
> 
> If you're into airsoft you'll like to read this story up.
> 
> http://www.replicaairguns.com/posts/category/45mm-177-cal
> 
> The July/2011 one with the shotgun. Handy info to know if you're importing which IIRC said you /do not/ need a licence to import. However it is nice to note the little back and forth the dealer had which is comforting to know many items get screened out by those not knowing enough of the rules or casual tourists bringing something back. Now....time clean the lands out and keep them down range while the dieseling period breaking in.  Happy shooting folks.


I actually knows the dealer of airsoft gun in Canada.

but the price for a fake is almost as much as a real one...

BB guns can't kill zombies!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> I actually knows the dealer of airsoft gun in Canada.
> 
> but the price for a fake is almost as much as a real one...
> 
> BB guns can't kill zombies!


True they can't kill zombies and the price is almost the same as a real one. But not a bad secondary/suppliment survival gun where pound for pound you get more ammo in pellets then say .22LR in a ratio of approx. 3-4 pellets (~11-13gr.) to 1 x 60gr .22LR.

Granted the shorter distance of the over shot is safer then the over shot travel of firearm ammo which can be like 2-10km vs ~<500 yards for pellet guns. You can still get small game for survival. Tho something larger like a racoon size (mid size) may need more then one shot.


----------



## sig

It's better to have a gun and not need it, than to need a gun and not have one.

"Laws that forbid the carrying of arms . . . disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes . . . Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

sig said:


> It's better to have a gun and not need it, than to need a gun and not have one.
> 
> "Laws that forbid the carrying of arms . . . disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes . . . Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man."


Yah kind of like the 72hr kit and awol bag. Better to have it tucked away and not need it (hope you don't need it) then to need it and not have one. Too many people are reliant on other people/gov't/etc for help. I'd rather be able to have the kit to move if I need to and hold my own and if outside help happens then it's a bonus. Sucks what happened to the guys in Katrina waiting for help.


----------



## sig

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Yah kind of like the 72hr kit and awol bag. Better to have it tucked away and not need it (hope you don't need it) then to need it and not have one. Too many people are reliant on other people/gov't/etc for help. I'd rather be able to have the kit to move if I need to and hold my own and if outside help happens then it's a bonus. Sucks what happened to the guys in Katrina waiting for help.


smart wording

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Holidays

if ya have em and not need em, you'll lose em lol So if you have em shoot something.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Might wanna look into a shotgun as a first buy. Improvised loads


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Looks like the long gun registry is on it's final steps on being scrapped. I heard recently it is in it's last reading.


----------



## Riceburner

surprised the hit the homemade wax slugs do....


----------



## CanadaPleco

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Looks like the long gun registry is on it's final steps on being scrapped. I heard recently it is in it's last reading.


About time, such a cash grab for the gov.


----------

